# 07 Colorado SQ Build



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

So a couple of weeks ago I get the urge to build another system (I have been out of car audio for years) I was going to build something simple for myself, then I though to myself "maybe I should at least make it show worthy" Well the rest is history. I'm still pretty undecided on what I am going to do. I started with some sound deadending and wiring ( I may have gone a little over the top on the wiring ) lol I am pretty sure I am going to do a two way front stage, but ran an extra set of wire for mids just incase. You can check out the pics here

Pictures by mndcrime1 - Photobucket

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I had a standard cab '05 Colorado for a little while. I really like these trucks. I had a 3-way front stage (5.25's in kicks, tweeters on the a pillars and 8' midbasses in the doors, with two 10's behind the seats and a trio of JL slash amps). 

Nice job on the wiring so far. What are your plans for equipment?

Jay


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking good already. What are you going to use for a source unit?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

So far the plan is to use my Kenwood DDX419, with. JBL MS-8. I have some old school Monitor1 4ch amps (3) along with a new Monitor1 MK2.120, and several new MK2.70 amps, not to mention the PPI art series stuff I have..lol

So yes... I am lost! Lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

goign to be a nice install, great work !


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Agreed, going to be a nice install.
Love those Monitor 1 amps....


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wait...you measured so that the cable ties were all spaced the same? I thought I was a bit OCD. Nice leased:


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> Wait...you measured so that the cable ties were all spaced the same? I thought I was a bit OCD. Nice leased:


Me OCD? Never....lol 

Rules usually want 8" or less


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking good so far! Nice work.


----------



## 05_NBP_TL (Jun 4, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking forward to see more. Nice work on the wiring so far! Seeing "Tiff" brings back a few memories... very cool. I still have a few pieces Tiff in my stash of trinkets.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

shawnk said:


> Looking forward to see more. Nice work on the wiring so far! Seeing "Tiff" brings back a few memories... very cool. I still have a few pieces Tiff in my stash of trinkets.


I loved that stuff back in the day! I bought up a ton of it when they were selling everything off on ebay. My stash is almost dried up


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> I loved that stuff back in the day! I bought up a ton of it when they were selling everything off on ebay. My stash is almost dried up


Well if you need anything, let me know. I don't have a ton, but I think I have a couple batt terminals, some ring terminals, and a distro block. Oh and some of that gray 4ga cable. Maybe a couple other pieces, I'd have to go hunting to see just what I have


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Gray 4ga!?!? I looked high and low for some. I will send you a PM later.... May have to work something out


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Gray 4ga!?!? I looked high and low for some. I will send you a PM later.... May have to work something out


No prob. I'll see if I can't dig it out sometime today.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

New plans, I will now be running Audible Physics front stage


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

i put rear speakers in one of these a week ago...someone with fiberglassing skills could really do some nice enclosures on the doors..i did notice that gm went really cheap on some stuff on these...i noticed the door metal was really flexible on the rear doors and there was no plastic to stop dust or anything and i noticed it on a different one i worked on too kinda weird they didnt put plastic in cant wait to see how yours turns out


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Mindcrime said:


> New plans, I will now be running Audible Physics front stage


We are honored to have you as part of our small be growing Team sir. It was a no brainer after speaking with you over the phone. I am honored you decide to join and to give the Audible Physics products a shot, as your choices are vast of great products on the market.

Once more Thank you.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for having me Mark.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Update.... 
Audible Physics ....... Check
Mosconi One 240.2 ........Check
Mosconi One 120.4 .........Check
Mosconi 6 to 8 ....... Check


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Bigger budget than me, check. LOL

Jay


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> Bigger budget than me, check. LOL
> 
> Jay


Lol, yeah, much much more than I should have spent for sure..... I need to start selling off all my old stuff quick! Lol


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Subscribed!!!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Not too much to update, the truck is in my shop getting painted right now, so I have been unable to work on the system, but here is a little audio porn for you all


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mindcrime said:


>


The dog loves them! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol, I figured somebody would comment on that! Lol. 8 month old yellow lab.... I think "nice drivers" she thinks "I wonder what it taste like"


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

You have the making of a Truly Great System!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

That front stage looks familiar   . Sub'd.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


>


Is that the tweeter?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, I figured somebody would comment on that! Lol. 8 month old yellow lab.... I think "nice drivers" she thinks "I wonder what it taste like"



3 year old black lab still taste tests everything i get. licked everything at least twice haha

drivers look really nice man.


----------



## hippopotamus (Sep 5, 2012)

good choice of amplifiers and speakers sir..

can't wait the result with the mosconi 6to8


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Still not much going on, we ended up getting busy at the shop, so of course I put my stuff off until the customer cars are done. Here is a pic as it sits now.... Poor old girl..lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Slackerrrrrrrrrr!!!

Just joking sir.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

This is what happens when you get birght ideas like " hey, lets paint my truck" just not very well thought out..lol


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Offroader5 said:


> Is that the tweeter?


I would like to know also, I've been seeing them on a couple
threads. I'm guessing its some sort of fuse, or cap?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Its an ambient air tranducer.... At least I think thats what it is called..lol. It adds that little bit ofnsprkle to the top end that seems to be missing with wideband drivers..


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Its an ambient air tranducer.... At least I think thats what it is called..lol. It adds that little bit ofnsprkle to the top end that seems to be missing with wideband drivers..


Who makes them, so I can search and read about them?

thanks, 
Scott


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

They come with the mids/midbasses in the NZ3/Arian set from Audible Physics, as I understand it.


Jay


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

AHHHH, I found some better photo's of it. So, its sort of a ribbon tweeter. kinda


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

This unit is part of the Nz3-A/AT. It is the AT, Ambiance Transducer.

More info can be found here.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1720511-post65.html


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like those pillars and the use of the door space for subs.

Well done and I'm glad to see progress.


----------



## crapurai (Dec 7, 2010)

ive thought about doing that with my tacoma access cab. do those subs not rattle like crazy?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The pillars look good, is that texture or vinyl (it looks like texture?)

how fun are those little ambient things to work with! lol....


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

crapurai said:


> ive thought about doing that with my tacoma access cab. do those subs not rattle like crazy?


The subs actually didn't cause too many rattles... There are a few I need to track down though.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The pillars look good, is that texture or vinyl (it looks like texture?)
> 
> how fun are those little ambient things to work with! lol....


They are vinyl, and they were no fun to cover! I can't take credit though, both the door and pillars were done by Wired 4 Sound in Phoenix. That was a little out of my league. I did help though  

I can tell you I did get a few text bitching about the ambient things.... Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The first time I saw those things, I was like ... Uh.... lol.. Looks like they did a great job with them, though!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Man! Means a lot coming from you. I love the VW install!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

[email protected]icityinsound said:


> The first time I saw those things, I was like ... Uh.... lol.. Looks like they did a great job with them, though!


(and I didn't mean the first time I saw those Colorado pillars, I meant the ambient things.. Looking at them you wouldn't think it would be a problem at all to work with, but they are sOOOO small... Kudos on the job you did with them!)


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> (and I didn't mean the first time I saw those Colorado pillars, I meant the ambient things.. Looking at them you wouldn't think it would be a problem at all to work with, but they are sOOOO small... Kudos on the job you did with them!)


Lmao, yeah I knew what you were talking about . Thanks again!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

sweet! finally saw the setup


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Pillars part 2


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

The pillars have more contours then they appear to in the pics, tried to have a nice smooth flow so it will be a bit easier to vinyl


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

New pillars completed, I built the amp rack (kleenex box) so it would be presentable at the MECA Arizona state finals, need to do some work back there soon! Lol


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

I had never even heard of an Isuzu Colorado until now. 

Build is looking good.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol, well its an Isuzu I-290, but its the same as a chev colorado


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very well done!!!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks man! It was my first attempt at pillars so I am pretty happy with how they turned out


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

They look great. Nice job!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

what happened to the little ribbon tweeter things?!!?? 

The new pillars look even better!

(and I must confess something... The first time I glanced and clicked your link, I thought I saw "Corrado" and was excited, and then, tonite, I did it again!!! Hahaha.. It must be all the chemicals at work getting to me.. lol..)

How did you do at finals?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, well its an Isuzu I-290, but its the same as a chev colorado


GM owns (owned?) a stake in Isuzu for a while. That's where the Geo Storm came from (Isuzu Impulse), and they also had an S10 clone called the Isuzu Hombre. Slightly different bodywork, but pretty much the same thing.

System looks good, Love the new pillars. I had an '05 standard cab, and really liked it, tho the 2.8 4 cylinder was a dog. lol

Jay


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> what happened to the little ribbon tweeter things?!!??
> 
> The new pillars look even better!
> 
> ...


I played with placemt on those and discovered you could pretty much put them where ever you wanted and it didn't make much of a difference, so I found a nice little hidden space for them... I will post pics of that later. 

I am pretty happy with the way they turned out, I did have to have somebody else cover them for me, but I did everything else.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Did you run the front without the AT's at any time? Did you notice a difference in sound after wiring them up?

My NZ's seem to reproduce highs very well, and I have not even wired in the AT's yet. I wonder if they really make that much of a difference.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Pillars look great, though you did lose the uniqueness of one of them, lol. Curios to see where you hid the tweeters.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

69Voltage said:


> Pillars look great, though you did lose the uniqueness of one of them, lol. Curios to see where you hid the tweeters.


Thanks guys! 
The little guys are hidden in the dash, you would never know they were there if I didn't point them out... Even then you might miss them


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> Did you run the front without the AT's at any time? Did you notice a difference in sound after wiring them up?
> 
> My NZ's seem to reproduce highs very well, and I have not even wired in the AT's yet. I wonder if they really make that much of a difference.


I actually ran them at the finals without the little guys, seem to be missing some of the airiness, an some of the fine detail, but still sounded great... It was good enough to get the highest SQ score


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Now its time to figure out what I want to do with the amp rack.... I suck at coming up with ideas for my own stuff...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your win at Finals!!!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Congratulations on your win at Finals!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

crickets...


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Who sales the front stage?


----------

